# Modified mkiv rear beam... room for slam ss6 bags!



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

I made new shock mounts and moved them down so the shock isn't compressed quite as much when cruising low. This allowed me to trim the beam and make room for ss6 slams. Should be a much nicer ride over all!
























-Brandon
Innovative Design & Fab


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice work :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks dope! suggestions i would shortage the rear beam, and re weld the mounting points so the beam is shifted back like permanent great plates =)


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

Were working on moving the wheel center back, trying a few different ideas.

-Brandon
Innovative Design & Fab


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

:thumbup: liking what i see..


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Real innovators. I'm watching this and the control arms i the mk4 thread


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Brandon, are you taking apprenticeships?


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

Got the rear beam in, were going to make plates to move the hubs yet and the thing should be lookin dope. Here's some pics of the center caps I made,for his wheels...








Polished...










Deceitful said:


> Brandon, are you taking apprenticeships?


lol
-Brandon
Innovative Design & Fab


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

The wheels...









-Brandon
Innovative Design & Fab


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Pics of the car before? Everything looks good nice work on the caps, my O.Z. Pegs could you some flat aluminum caps if you catch my drift.:laugh:


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

Here's a before shot...









-Brandon
Innovative Design & Fab


----------

